# HELP!!! Need a DTG printer engineer ASAP



## basement (May 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum, not too Sure if i am posting in the right section. I have a Epson 4880 DTG printer. I did a Ink change as my cartridges was in need of refilling,i had bought a différent name brand Ink from the one i was usine before. Not Waiting to mix the Ink i Washington the cartridges befor refilling them with the new Ink, ran a charging Ink programme, after i try printing a tee with no luck, the t short came back out blank. After several nozzle checks and head clean my printer is still not printing. I was told the problem could be the head or a fusé on the main board. I am doubting it's the printer head but what do i know. Does any one knows of some one who repaires DTG printers in and around London.any HELP is greatly appreciated. Thanking You in advance. You can call me. Bassie.


----------

